# Kubota L 3800



## tigger (Aug 18, 2017)

Having trouble with loader , slow bucket rotation and not much lift capacity. Could it be low on Hydro fluid (HST) transmission seems ok , no problem with moving forward/rev. how to check fluid level on that model?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Are hyd. disconnect hoses firmly in place,and hyd. connect in right disconnect?


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

On the side of transmission next to the clutch pedal is the sight glass for the transmission/hydraulic oil, it's all the same. It will look like the head of a bolt about a inch or so across. With the loader all the way down and the bucket rolled back the oil should be on the lop line. Now if it looks white with red lines it is low, if it is amber colored with red lines it is over full. You should always see a bubble of air at the top.
Like Thomas said check those quick couplers to make sure that they are together properly.
And that don't help push the 3point hitch lever a little bit and if you hear the engine change it sound. If that happens then the main relief was open slowing the loader. Let us know how you make out.


----------

